# 2 more weeks



## sharonh (Sep 3, 2012)

wanted to say hi to everyone . and lrt you know how excited i am in two weeks i will be bringing my first cockapoo home. this site is fabulous i have already learned so much.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Hallo Sharon, looking forward to more info on your pup and a photo.


----------



## Muttley Brody (Feb 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. I bet you're counting down the days.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

:welcome::welcome: to the forum.... you will get loads of great advice here..
look forward to news and pics of your pup xx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Hi Sharon, glad you've posted, who is your new baby, what mix, colour, ***, name ???


----------

